
Deported by Google - VinceM
https://medium.com/@VinceM/deported-by-google-c6a9d11a3294
======
laxentasken
This is why you should apply separation between not so serious stuff and
serious stuff, e.g. a second email account.

------
sharemywin
sounds like companies should offer data recovery options for discontinued
accounts.

